# Should I be worried?



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I made to visits to my hedgehog breeder before I brought home my little guy. I contacted her a lot with questions before I got him. She was okay about getting back to me. I've had him for almost a month now. She hasn't contacted me once since I brought him home. When I left her house she was almost in tears because she said they were like her babies. Shouldn't she be concerned with how he is doing. I mean I've sent her pics and random updates, but she has never contacted me to see how he is. She also didn't have his pedigree ready when I got him. She said she would email it to me, but hasn't yet. Should I be worried? :?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Unfortunately, some breeders are good until they get your money and then they seem to disappear off the face of the earth. On the other hand, there may be a reason, perhaps an illness in the family, or some personal issue. I'd give her the benefit of the doubt for another week or two. Try writing a few more times and you'd like a reply. If she doesn't, then I guess that says it all.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Nancy said:


> Unfortunately, some breeders are good until they get your money and then they seem to disappear off the face of the earth. On the other hand, there may be a reason, perhaps an illness in the family, or some personal issue. I'd give her the benefit of the doubt for another week or two. Try writing a few more times and you'd like a reply. If she doesn't, then I guess that says it all.


 I'm just worried because I don't have any papers on him. When I send her pics she says she's sooo happy he found a good home. Glad he's doing well. Contact me anytime, but she doesn't ask the questions I was expecting her to ask. I don't know if my "baby" was living with someone else I would be calling or texting or something at least once a week in the beginning. And she knows this is my first hedgie. Sometimes I send her questions, and she replies days later as if I just sent it. :?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Well also remember that this IS still a business. It's possible that she's swamped with emails and from a business perspective, the prospective buyers take precedence so that at least more income is guaranteed. I know many end up at their computers in the wee hours of the night just to be able to reply to most of their emails. 

Give them the benefit of the doubt. Running businesses is not easy if you are doing it right.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Immortalia said:


> Well also remember that this IS still a business. It's possible that she's swamped with emails and from a business perspective, the prospective buyers take precedence so that at least more income is guaranteed. I know many end up at their computers in the wee hours of the night just to be able to reply to most of their emails.
> 
> Give them the benefit of the doubt. Running businesses is not easy if you are doing it right.


 Do you think I should wait a little longer before I say anything about his papers. I haven't mentioned it yet. I didn't just want Briar for his pedigree, but God forbid he get sick it would be nice to have. Also I never got a copy of the contract I signed. Was that a bad move? Also she has seven hedgies, but as far as I know she wasn't looking to breed them again in the near future.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

What type of contract? 

Like nancy said, wait another week or two and send another asking for a reply.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Immortalia said:


> What type of contract?
> 
> Like nancy said, wait another week or two and send another asking for a reply.


 It says, don't breed him unless you are approved, he's guaranteed not to get WHS, you can return him at any time for no money back if it doesn't work out. Stuff like that


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

So, now it's been a few weeks since I updated this. I texted my breeder about four days ago with an update on Briar.....and nothing. I texted her yesterday and still nothing. I specifically asked for his pedigree and if he has been approved in the IHA. I haven't heard a word. I was giving her the benefit of the doubt and I haven't said anything since I got him about wanting his pedigree. I've had him for 1 month 3 weeks and 2 days. That should be enough time to get his pedigree finished right? I'm new to this and I don't really know how long stuff like that takes. Does it seem sketchy? :?


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I've had Litchi from a sketchy breeder (I wasn't fully aware at the time, I did had some weird tought about her) and she gave me her pedegree when I picked Litchi up, I don't know why it couldn't have been ready, unless it's some paper by IHA (mine was only her parents' name and their DOB)


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

She said the program wasn't working on her computer and she accidentally over slept so she couldn't have it ready. She said that sometimes it takes up to two months before they get approved for the IHA, but it's almost been that long. She won't reply to my texts. His pedigree is important to have isn't it?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I can tell you at this very moment, that any messages that are sent to the registry email address are not taking 2 months for a reply. I have been working with Jeanne for the last few months on catching up the registry. Messages that are sent to [email protected] or via the web forms on the registry websites are not taking long at all at the moment. The US and Canada submissions are mostly up to date. I I think I have some that are a week old at the moment to work on.

There are some that are older, but either contain bad email address, no contact information, or were replied to and the other party has not replied back with information we require. I have run into some people who tell me they sent information in and there is no sign of it in the registry queue. No idea why, but I recommend to anyone that is still waiting, to resubmit, or contact me privately through the [email protected] address.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I would love to submit the information myself, but I don't have it. Maybe I'll send her another text telling her to send it in again. I don't know if she'll reply to that either. :? I would really like to have his pedigree. If anyone has been in this situation I'd love to know how you handled it. Anything helps & thanks Kalandra


----------



## HeartfeltHedgehogs (May 17, 2012)

I am the breeder that sold Briar to Bethany. I just want to clear a few things up...

Bethany,

*Contact/Checking up on Briar*
You have been sending me pictures of Briar multiple times a week, you had done a lot of research before picking him, you asked me many questions before and after getting him to which I have responded to the best of my knowledge and have given you resources to find the information. I do worry about my babies and how they are doing, however I felt that you were a responsible individual. I could see from the pictures that he was doing well and was well cared for.

I have apologized multiple times for not being in instant contact. As I have explained I have been working out of town, a 3.5 hour drive for Aviagen (Turkey Breeding Company) of Lewisburg where I have worked up to 18 hour days, I have my pay stubs if you would question this. On top of this I am busy with remodeling our hedgehog room, working on getting USDA licensed, registering our business, getting a business license, grad school and working another part time job. I know that keeping contact is important and if it were a pressing matter then you would have been contacted immediately, but unless you ask me questions I don't know what you would want me to ask you.

*Contract*
I emailed you a copy of the contract before you came, and after you signed it here I made you a physical copy. If you need another copy I will happily send you one.

*Registration*
Briar's parents are registered with IHR, and I did send in the litter registration. (It did take a few months to get his parents, so I thought it was still processing.) It may have not gone through as I didn't receive a confirmation. I am now behind in registering, and it will take me a few days at least until I get everything caught back up.

*Pedigree*
As for the pedigree I had told you that I did not have it ready, but that I would need a picture of him at a later time to determine his coloring. Most people have done this at around 5 months. July 12, you texted me to tell me his coloring was Algerian Chocolate Pinto, I responded the same day with my job situation and apologized for the wait. You texted the next day: no worries, to finish it when I could. Most breeders just have the DOB and the parents names, we list the weights, colors, patterns, etc. Your pedigree has been emailed to you.

Before the 12th, you had not told me his color or requested his pedigree/registration, just sent me status updates.

*Breeding Rights*
I believe that someone who wants to breed their hedgehog should have done enough research in advance to be able to handle a wide variety of scenarios including costly vet visits, injury to the male, or the possibility of losing the mom and her litter. I also like to make sure that the hedgehog grew the right way and doesn't have any traits that shouldn't be passed on to future generations. I keep records in my herd book to help keep track of where my lines are going to try and make sure they don't end up at pet stores or with someone looking to make a quick buck. I state in my contract that breeding rights are granted at my discretion, I have never had a problem with granting this to anyone. I simply wait until after the hedgehog is old enough to breed, check him over and sign the breeding rights over.

If you have any questions please email me, I have greatly enjoyed the multiple texts each week of Briar, and as I have told you I am glad he found such a good home. I just feel blindsided that I have to read about your worries on the forum, my first time back on here in a while, when your texts hadn't seemed like you were in a rush. I hope that I have clarified everything to you and with those on the forum.

Thanks
Grace


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Grace please know that I was just confused because I hadn't gotten his pedigree. I know why you couldn't have it ready when I got him, and that I completely understood. I did send you a text on May 25 that had a picture of him and I said, "Here are his quills if you wanted to try and guess the color lol." You replied back on June second saying he looked great and you were happy he found a good home, but nothing about his color or papers. By this time I had owned him for two weeks. I thought that you would finish his pedigree in the first week or so that I had him, because you had wanted to give it to me the day I got him. I didn't even question you about his pedigree until July 12 which was quit a while after I brought him home. I was asking that question here because I know that people here breed, and know the difficulties about getting their hedgies registered. Sometimes I could send you texts, and wouldn't hear back for over a week. I know now that it is because you work far away, but you only told me that about a week ago. So, I really had no idea why you hadn't gotten his stuff to me yet.  I talked to one of the admis. who assigns the IHR numbers. She said that the oldest requests she has are about a week old. I went ahead and sent in his information myself so I could get his IHR#. She said that you had missed some requests for additional information that's why it took so long to get his parents registered, and get your herd initials approved. I admit things get lost in my inbox too, but I truly had no idea why it was taking you so long. I'm glad everything worked out, and I have his stuff now. I look forward to doing business with you again in the future.  I would just like to add that Grace is a really nice, responsible person. I apologize if I made it sound like you weren't. You take such good care of your hedgies, and I know you love them very much. Slight confusion caused this post, but I am happy to say that the far job taken into account, and the missed requests for additional information noted, you did the pedigree as fast as you could. Thanks Grace


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I would also like to add, Grace, that I never gave out your name or even what state I live in, in any of the posts. I wanted to give you the benefit of the doubt. So, I really don't think you should feel like I attacked you or discredited you. Perhaps it would have been best if you would have PM'd me that.


----------



## HeartfeltHedgehogs (May 17, 2012)

It's ok Bethany, I was just trying to clarify the why things hadn't been been returned on my part and to help explain why everything has been hectic since May. I thought it would be best to explain via forum to explain my side.  

I really am happy that he found such a great home, if you didn't care about him you wouldn't be on the forums and asking questions. 

In my defense I am unaware of any requests for additional information. The only request was regarding my herd initials, to which I responded. I don't blame anyone if things take a little long because I know that it is all done through people volunteering their time to get things finished within organizations. I know that I applied to the HBA last year, and have sent follow up emails, but have heard nothing. I am still patiently waiting. 

If you need anything, please email me, when I get a text I might not be able to text back right away and never get back to it. Whereas with my email once I sit down to the computer I am usually on here all hours trying to get caught back up, and have a little more time to reply.

I understand completely with being anxious to get his pedigree, I just wanted to make that it was accurate with coloring because I am trying to track the genetic influence of the parents, weights, etc. If he is still growing I can email you an updated pedigree with mature weight later on. 

Thank you for your comment, I just hate when anyone gets upset over something because I try to fix it the best I can.  Keep me posted, I will do my best to keep up with everything!

Grace


----------



## HeartfeltHedgehogs (May 17, 2012)

Bethany I wasn't trying to call you out on your post, I was just publicly defending myself and explaining the whole situation. I don't feel that you attacked me at all, just that the situation was not as it seemed and deserved some clarification.

I know you didn't mention my location, etc. but just the thought of someone being displeased without any previous mentioning, I had the right to explain things in one place. Not try to message everyone through IHR, the administrators, etc. 

I apologize again for the delay in things. 

From the pictures you have posted, little Briar is looking very good!

Hope all is well!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I completely understand why you were delayed getting the pedigree to me. I don't blame you for having to work far away. I looked through my email, but I couldn't find his pedigree I texted you my email address just in case you didn't have the right one. Tell me when you are breeding more hedgies  I would like to get another, maybe a girl this time, within the next year. I don't want to breed her (I don't feel I have enough experience), but one hedgehog just isn't enough :lol: I'm glad that we can talk to each other about problems like adults.  Grace is a great breeder everyone!!!


----------



## HeartfeltHedgehogs (May 17, 2012)

Glad we are all good!  I just resent the email, it went to a different account I had down for you.

I have a litter in the nest now (2 weeks) and it will be a little while before we have more, it has been hectic with the remodel, and paperwork out my ears  I will let you know if I have something come up, I'd love to see how Briar is, his sister is a little monster 

If you were interested in a Millermeade Farm baby she will be visiting us in August and will be bringing babies down with her. She has some really nice pedigreed babies that would be good for breeding with Briar down the road. 

Grace


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, I owe my mom some money for car repairs at the moment, but I just started my first job today. So, hopefully I will have paid her back within the year. I really wouldn't feel right getting a hedgehog before I have paid her back. I will let you know!


----------

